# kann das von euch jemand lesen?



## Rarek (12. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jesse21 (12. Februar 2015)

http://th02.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE...and_train_a_dragon_by_kingpin1055-d7dvb85.jpg
müsste das sein =?


----------



## wooty1337 (12. Februar 2015)

Sind auf jeden Fall Runen, allerdings kann ich nicht allen einen Buchstaben oder eine Zahl zuordnen


----------



## tripod (12. Februar 2015)

lesen? nein, aber helfen.

ich denke es sind runen.

siehe: Runen – Wikipedia


----------



## Rarek (12. Februar 2015)

keep 
calm 
and
 train
a dragon
​was es heißt weiß ich, 
ich wollte eig eher wissen, ob es wer lesen kann (am besten fließend)
ich lese nämlich grad nen Buch...*** The Book of Dragons by PGwainbenn on DeviantArt[/url]


----------



## XeT (13. Februar 2015)

Das kannst du fließend lesen wenn du das Wochen übst. Da jeder Buchstabe einen neuen bekommen hat ist das reine Übungssache aber schon nerdich hoch 10. Wenn du dir  das e aus keep und das i aus train ansiehst fällt auf das es gleiche Zeichen ist. Top durchdacht ist die Schrift nicht.


----------



## yingtao (13. Februar 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Das kannst du fließend lesen wenn du das Wochen übst. Da jeder Buchstabe einen neuen bekommen hat ist das reine Übungssache aber schon nerdich hoch 10. Wenn du dir  das e aus keep und das i aus train ansiehst fällt auf das es gleiche Zeichen ist. Top durchdacht ist die Schrift nicht.



Man kann das nicht 1 zu 1 einfach übersetzen. In der Runensprache gibt es z.B.  "e" sondern ist wie Japanisch eine Lautsprache. Jede Rune hat einen Ton wodurch das lesen der Wörter einfach ist, man dann aber noch wissen muss in welcher Sprache gesprochen wird. In "keep" und "train" ist es beides mal ein "i"-Sound. Die Aussprache ist ähnlich wie im deutschen und würde sich dann eher so anhören als wenn jemand der noch nie Englisch gehört oder gesprochen hat die Wörter vorlesen. Aus "keep" wird dann "kiip" wobei durch das doppelte "i" das "i" lang gezogen wird und "train" wird dann auch eher so ausgesprochen wie es die Engländer machen mit einem "a"-Sound anstatt einem "ä".

Um das Buch lesen zu können muss man dann nicht nur die Runen lesen können sondern auch die Sprache (in dem Fall Englisch) gut verstehen können um zu wissen welches Wort jetzt gemeint ist. Da es eine Lautschrift ist passiert es sehr schnell das Wörter durch Dialekte anders geschrieben werden oder bei der Übersetzung von neueren Texten versucht moderne Konventionen auf eine alte Schrift anzuwenden um Laute zu erzeugen die es damals einfach nicht gab was wieder zu Problemen führen kann.


----------



## Rarek (13. Februar 2015)




----------

